# DP Question



## craig559 (Aug 10, 2002)

: I was just wondering if Dish is still sending the new remote when you sub to PTV and if so is it a good idea to use it? I have been a member of Dishplayer X and before that the webtv group and I seem to remember some bad things about this remote????????????? By the way thanks for lettin me in Ive been a lurker for a long time and you guys seem to know your stuff. I hope one day to get me a 721 and the dual tuner and then enjoy TV more, but am waiting for the internet feature to be activated and see how it handles it.shrug:


----------



## kyoo (Apr 4, 2002)

I've never heard of Dish sending a new remote out to Dishplayer PersonalTV subscribers..


----------



## Swampthing (Apr 24, 2002)

When Personal TV was introduced, Dish did send offer new remotes. Try calling Dish and see what they tell you... My guess is that they no longer sell the remotes since the DishPlayer is no longer actively supported (removed from their website).


----------



## kyoo (Apr 4, 2002)

what was different about the new remotes?


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

They removed the "Crash Dishplayer" button.


----------



## crkeehn (Apr 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kyoo _
> *what was different about the new remotes? *


When the 7100 first came out, PTV wasn't activated. The remote didn't include some of the PTV functions. When PTV was activated, there were workarounds for the PTV functions, however Dish came out with a new remote that included those functions. They used to send the remote out automatically when the viewer activated PTV. The 7200 came with the new style remote automatically.


----------



## Keith S (Apr 22, 2002)

They still sell the remotes for $50 including shipping.


----------



## craig559 (Aug 10, 2002)

Thanks gang I should have known that Dish would stop sending the new remotes, its a shame I could have used it in the bedroom, oh well life goes on!!!!!!


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kyoo _
> *what was different about the new remotes? *


What crkeehn said. Here's a picture:
http://www.iwantptv.com/images/dishplayer/remotes.jpg


----------

